# Play=drive building?



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Who here agrees with this statement:
play=drive building.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Michele McAtee said:


> Who here agrees with this statement:
> play=drive building.


I do


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I would agree that drive building is play, but not all types of play builds drive.


----------



## Jason Sidener (Nov 8, 2006)

Michele McAtee said:


> Who here agrees with this statement:
> play=drive building.


LOL


----------



## Dan Brigham (Jul 23, 2009)

Michele McAtee said:


> Who here agrees with this statement:
> play=drive building.


That is a rather broad brush stroke statement. Not all play is drive building. Not all drive building is play. 

When dealing with pups and young dogs, I would tend to agree that the best drive building is based in play, with a bit of frustration thrown in for the pup. Without frustration, there is no real drive being built.


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm so chatty sometimes--especially talking dogs. For some reason, I have a hard time wrapping my head around play=drive building period. 
It is interesting to me to watch pet dog owners who play fetch with their dogs at the park. It is so varied. Some are "naturals" and build the drive from pups on up and don't even know it is "building drive" as they are simply playing with their dog. OTOH, other folks, playing with their dog equals a keep a way game and they laugh it off all in the name of play.
I guess it boils down to experience or knowledge of what exactly drive building entails.
Jason, what the helk are you laughing at??? heh.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> I would agree that drive building is play, but not all types of play builds drive.


Agreee with this


----------

